# Cat "tunnels"



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2018)

My Bella has never liked the traditional cat toys, she just isn't interested.  She loves cardboard boxes and also chasing/jumping at ribbons.

I've been looking at cat tunnels and I'm thinking of ordering one.  We will never go on America's Got Talent, but at leaast a tunnel or two would give her something different to play with.

Anyone have a cat that likes tunnels?


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 31, 2018)

I've never had a cat tunnel but this looks like something my cat and the ones before her would have loved when they were younger. She has always loved and still does, going into dark, small places including small boxes, etc. She might still love it but from the pictures, they don't look wide enough for her but they may be.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 31, 2018)

i wondered about sizes.  12 inches is considered extra wide, and 10 inches sees to be standard.  That doesn't seem very large to me, and if cat can't move easily & freely they won't use it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2018)

They look cute and my cat might like one in the house.  This is the only tunnel I have, and he hates it.  It's been in my camper in case I really need to use it for some reason, but the one time I put him in it he just became intense and wanted to claw and bite his way out.  Partly my fault because I didn't set it up in the house or yard and get him use to it first, but he likes his freedom and doesn't like to be confined.

https://www.drsfostersmith.com/prod...id=16126&prodid=31982&catid=1830#BVQAWidgetID


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 31, 2018)

SB I like that tunnel! 

A friend who knows Bella says it would be wasted money. I need to think about it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2018)

You never know with cats, what they'll like until you bring it home and let them check it out.  Then you don't know if it will become a favorite, or if they will lose interest.  But, if you get one of those cat tunnels and Bella loves it, plays in it and naps in it, it will be well worth the money.  Anything to make our furballs happy.   My rooms are so small, there's really no floor space for something like that.

I bought two cat beds for Loki when he was a kitten, and he wouldn't even walk over them....had no interest at all, they're on a shelf in the basement.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 1, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> i wondered about sizes.  12 inches is considered extra wide, and 10 inches sees to be standard.  That doesn't seem very large to me, and if cat can't move easily & freely they won't use it.



12 inches just doesn't seem extra wide to me. I can just see my cat trying to get in it and if she did, then dragging it all around the house while she's trying to get out of it. Just wouldn't work here.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> You never know with cats, what they'll like until you bring it home and let them check it out.  Then you don't know if it will become a favorite, or if they will lose interest.  But, if you get one of those cat tunnels and Bella loves it, plays in it and naps in it, it will be well worth the money.  Anything to make our furballs happy.   My rooms are so small, there's really no floor space for something like that.
> 
> I bought two cat beds for Loki when he was a kitten, and he wouldn't even walk over them....had no interest at all, they're on a shelf in the basement.



When I first got Bella I had a cat bed that I tried to make her use.  She wouldn't - she preferred sleeping in the floor.  Then one day I noticed she was napping in the cat bed. Even now she still prefers the floor at night, or sometimes the foot of my bed as long as I don't bother her.

If I decided to get a tunnel I have to be sure to remind myself not to try to force her to play in it.


----------



## Jujo (Sep 11, 2018)

I have a cat tunnel,my cat loves it,


----------

